# About to get a 2006 Roubaix Elite Triple



## jaseone (Jan 16, 2006)

Like many here I am a road bike newbie and an experienced mountain biker but as I am doing the MS 150 from Houston to Austin this year with Team Chevron I thought it was the right time to get my very first road bike so I could keep up with the rest of the pack on our team.

I did some research online beforehand but admittedly not a lot and was going to look at something like an Allez Elite based upon reviews or something similar in the $1200 - $1500 price range. Off I went to the local bike store (Daniel Boone Cycles, 2 minutes/2blocks away from my apartment, that is going to be dangerous...) with this in mind looked at some bikes they had assembled but what did they have that had just arrived? A 2006 Roubais Elite Triple in my size, now that was a little out of my price range but it had a carbon fiber frame so I convinced myself it was worth it especially as I don't want to have to upgrade the bike for quite some time.

I pick up the bike tomorrow afternoon and get fitted at the same time so that will be quite the experience as I've never really had a fitting session before on my mountain bike. I was just wondering if there was any tips anyone had as to what I should and shouldn't do on or with my new baby?

I feel I'm about to become a Specialized snob as I also joined the store's MTB team for the Spring season in Texas and it looks like they will be affiliated with Specialized so my Giant Yukon might have to be put out to rest on greener pastures before too long...

I feel like a little kid, almost wanting to goto bed early so tomorrow comes sooner. 

Oh for pedals I've already decided to go with the Crank Brothers Candy's or Quattro's as I have Eggbeaters on the MTB and want to use the same shoes/cleats plus I like the Eggbeaters so I'll just get a stiff MTB shoe.


----------



## GoSharks! (Oct 4, 2005)

Great choice. I just picked up a Roubaix Expert last Monday and put about 80 miles on it this past weekend. I would recommend wearing your bike shorts and bring your shoes for the fitting. Going from the Roubaix from my Giant OCR 1 is like going from department store golf clubs to a custom fit pro level set. Everything is just better, as it should be for the price. Congratulations!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

GoSharks...can you post a pic of your Expert? I'd like to see a 'real' photo of one...I'll most likely pick one up in the next month or two.

Thanks.


----------



## jaseone (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks. 

I had already planned to wear my gear to the fitting and to bring my eggbeaters as I can't afford the Candy's or Quattro's just yet, now hopefully this storm clears by then...


----------

